
Ask HN: Best way to render latex equations in GitHub readme? - chatmasta
I want to render math equations in a github readme. Github flavored markdown does not support mathjax. My current solution is to write each equation individually, render it to a .png file, and include the .png file as an image in the repository.<p>This is cumbersome and inconvenient, so I&#x27;m wondering if any tools exist to streamline this process. I don&#x27;t mind including the .png files in the readme, but it would be nice if I could write the latex equations in some kind of intermediate document, then run a script to build it into a readme file and rendered images.<p>Anyone know of something?
======
zippy786
You can easily convert a dvi to png.

[https://www.ctan.org/pkg/dvipng](https://www.ctan.org/pkg/dvipng)

------
brianjking
Actually, nope that doesn't work apparently. I did find two solutions:

* [http://www.r-bloggers.com/rendering-latex-math-equations-in-...](http://www.r-bloggers.com/rendering-latex-math-equations-in-github-markdown/)

* [http://www.sciweavers.org/free-online-latex-equation-editor](http://www.sciweavers.org/free-online-latex-equation-editor) (as per: [https://github.com/github/markup/issues/274](https://github.com/github/markup/issues/274))

------
brianjking
What if made the readme a restructuredtext file instead of Markdown?

------
detaro
It's possible pandoc can do that? (It can take markdwon with embedded LaTeX as
input, I don't know if can export markdown + images from that)

If you find something, please report back, it seems like something that would
be useful to have documented somewhere

------
brianjking
Also, you may want to check out [https://github.com/cben/mathdown/wiki/math-
in-markdown](https://github.com/cben/mathdown/wiki/math-in-markdown)

